# What's the name of the color?



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

650bill here.
I am getting ready to paint a WW11 German aircraft model and I am at a loss,as t a name for a color that was used b the German's back then. Does anyone know what color or name of color that was used during that time? Thanks gus.
650bill


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

WHICH color?

Battle of Britain period camo was RLM 70 black-green and RLM 71 dark green over RLM 65 light blue

Slightly later was RLM 74 gray and RLM 75 gray (I can never remember which is darker) over RLM 76 gray-blue

Later in the war, RLM 82 green or 83 green and RLM 81 purple-brown over RLM 76 was typical

Desert markings were RLM 79 sand yellow and RLM (oh crap, I forgot) olive green over RLM 78 azure blue

Naval aircraft were 72&73 green over 65 blue

(I know I'm not remembering all the names right)

Cockpit interiors were generally RLM 66 black-gray, and wheel wells RLM 02 gray-green.

These are all available in the Testors Model Master line.


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you for the info JP

Question...in your opinion... what colors might have been used on the Horton Ho229 ?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

probably late war stuff but who knows since its basically a Luft 46 subject.

Note that Testors and Poly Scale reverse some of the RLM numbers in their range, and some of the Testors shades are poor matches for the real colors (not enough contrast, etc.)


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Tamiya Makes a great line of spray paints. I used AS-5 Light blue, AS-4 Grey violet and TS-2 Dark green on my Dornier Arrow. If you can't find historical references try going with an aircraft that served about the same time or for the same use.
[

















Hope this helps. Sorry about the picture quality and color shift, I didn't have any pics of this scheme In the 'bucket, so ,I had to "Shoot from the hip" to get you some pics.

Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I did my Revell Horton in 82 Green and 75 gray over 76 gray-blue:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/ho229-revell1.html
It's non-standard, but there was a lot of non-standard going around at the end of the war.

More standard would be the 81/82/76 I used on this Me-262:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/me262a-1a-u4jg7.html


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Feel free to peruse my models for other examples:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/models.html

Here's the Luft '46 stuff specifically:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/models_projekts.html
I mostly used standard schemes, but I also made up a lot of them, based on variations of what I've seen of wartime variations.


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice work !
Which colors did you use on the Me-329....I've always been partial to that style of camo.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tough to remember, but probably 76 overall with 75 splotches.
I may have done the topside in 74 before the splotching.

(If I'm remembering correctly which gray is darker)


----------



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

*Is this a mystery or a dumb mistake?*

650bill here again.
First, I want to thank John and others who contributed greatly to the question I posted concerning WW11 coloirs. It was all great stuff.

The plastic model I am working on has caused what seems to me to be a mystery. I am building a 1/172 model of a German F.202 Messerschmitt BF.110 G2. I was on EBay last month and found a seller who offered a package deal of 4 very old 1/172 kits for one price. I got all four for 6 dollars.

The Messerschmitt I am building is made by FROG, but I have no date , other than by the appearance of the box and paperwork, which indicates a lot of age.

Anyway, the molding process is good, and after assembly, requiring only a tiny amount of body puddy.

Then I ran into a problem. The paint will not lay down, at least on top of the wing surface. After drying, it stays wrinkled. The rest of the plane acts as it should, and I came up with a good coverage.

1. Before starting the build, I washed all parts in a mild liquid soap and the rised well with luke warm water. 

2. The paint I am using is an enemal oil base of good quality.
I paint only by brush because some years ago I loss the use of both my hands, so I can not operate a spray paint or air brush.

3. My brushes are good, being the red sable type.

4. The paint of the fusealoge, engine cowling and tail all came out fine. Even the under surface of the wings come out good,with the paint lying down and all wrinkles disappearing.

Does anyone suppose there is something on the top surface of the wing, or something in the plastic compound, causing this problem? because the wing has 2 parts, upper and lower.

Thanks for reading. 650bill


----------

